# albino ****



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

thought some of you may want to see . I have a albino **** on cam . I seen him 1 morning while hunting you want to talk about standing out . Any one ever seen one before also anyone know anyone that makes **** skin caps lol


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

I just happened to watch that "Billy The Exterminator" show last night and he trapped an albino ****. He took it to a pet zoo type place. The vet there said that albino ***** are 1 in 10,000.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

thats an awesome sight.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

10 characters Cool!!!!


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

WishinIWuzFishin said:


> I just happened to watch that *"Billy The Exterminator"* show last night and he trapped an albino ****. He took it to a pet zoo type place. The vet there said that albino ***** are 1 in 10,000.


What a clown that fella is!


----------

